# Buzby has learnt a new trick



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

I got up this morning and as normal let Buzby in, He is normally waiting for tapping his toes :lol: 

So i let him in and he is limping on his back foot and holding his fron paw up and pawing the ground. I completly freaked out and picked him up to try and see what he had done. He was purring and giving me kisses so he wasnt in pain. He starting to wriggle so i put him down to try and see how he was walking.

Guess what he done.....

Yep he ran to his bowl jumping around not a limp at all.

I think the naughty kitty round the block has been teaching him ricks :lol: 

He freightened the life out of me.


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

ok so Buzby done the same thing this morning. Came in limped a few steps and then was fine.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sore or pulled muscle? Bruise that feel sore if he sits inactive and then moves and it is sore for a few steps?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How is Buzby now? If no change maybe you should ask the mods to move this thread to Health and Nutrition. You may get a few more replies there.

all the best
seashell


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you for asking

it only happened for the two days and now he is fine. I am thinking is was a sprain or twisted ankle type thing.

Thanks again


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That's good  

seashell


----------

